
Gaming company provide their overworked programmers with back rubs - mengjiang
http://shanghaiist.com.proxy.parle.co/2015/11/12/company_hires_girls_to_give_back_rubs.php
======
NameNickHN
Back rubs are nice, sure, but reducing working hours and hiring more
programmers would be a better solution. A mentally burnt out employee with
loose back muscles is still a burnt out employee.

------
mengjiang
All the things companies do to keep the prized programmers happy.

------
btiede
I'm sure this is a welcome distraction from work!

